

Decentralized orchestration tool Antitude announced PipelineConf 2014 in London - mrmrcoleman
http://continuousdelivery.uglyduckling.nl/continuous-delivery/antitude-the-future-of-web-application-architecture-announced-at-pipeline-conf-2014/

======
crashandburn4
This seems pretty crazy, does anyone know much about it? is it a proof of
concept or actually designed to be used in production?

~~~
evgen
More run-of-the-mill than tech from the future IMHO. All of the major players
already have similar tech in-house, although most of them pre-date docker so
they use different container systems.

~~~
amouat
Hi, one of the antitude devs here.

I really don't think it's very run of the mill. We tried to take
decentralisation as far as we could, which I don't think many other
architectures do. We also tried to make it simple to deploy and put together
new web apps.

The code we have is very much a prototype that just about manages to convey
where we are hoping to go.

------
Bjoern
Is Antitude going to be a commercial software?

~~~
amouat
Not clear at the moment. We're open to suggestions and partnerships!

